# Craptastic Movie: Ratatoing



## DeCatt (Apr 21, 2014)

Yes, that's the name. This is the worst thing I have ever seen. It's worse than animated Titanic, Food Fight, Plan 9 and Troll 2 combined. I dare you to watch it. 



Spoiler



Also contains nekkid mouse boobies. That should get at least half you watching



[video=youtube;Pu1bIDWxvhQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pu1bIDWxvhQ[/video]​


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Apr 21, 2014)

I still prefer Alice in Wonderland.


----------



## DeCatt (Apr 21, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> I still prefer Alice in Wonderland.



What the actual fuck


----------

